# A qaulity family pit



## emjay714 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hello everyone I am looking for a quality good temperment pitbull, good around kids. Would anyone know where I can purchase one?


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

all pitbulls are family quality dogs its just a matter of socializing them so that they like there own kind lol.
i would recommend going to a rescue or a shelter, they have alot of really good dogs.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

its not only about socialization. you gotta be very very committed to owning a pitbull. that means LOTS AND LOTS of excersize. if you aren't the type to want to do LOTS of activities for your dog then don't own a pit. being nuetered MAY help but i would suggest a girl. i find that boys are just soo high sprung! and it also depends on the parents! check out the parents and see if thier calm dogs. if you want a family pit i wouldnt suggest anything to hyper. but either way, most pits are going to be very hyper and require lots of excersize. having a backyard usually helps alot


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

eliezer said:


> all pitbulls are family quality dogs its just a matter of socializing them so that they like there own kind lol.
> i would recommend going to a rescue or a shelter, they have alot of really good dogs.


YOu cannot MAKE a pit bull like its own kind, or any other dogs, or animals. Dog Aggression and Animal Aggression are a *genetic* part of this breed. It has been bred into them for a century now. If you REALLY want a dog that you can take everyone and go camping with, and take to BBQs....pick a different breed or try an American Bully, have less of a tendancy to be Dog/Animal Agressive. 

Also shelter pits are hit and miss. You don't know the dogs history, what it has been through, some shelters temperment test, some don't. I am not disuading people from going to a shelter, I just think you need to be very familiar with the breed and its quirks.


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

If you do find the American Bully interests you and you decide on buying one, please be sure to buy from stock that are health tested (that should be true when buying any breed really)! Trust me, from personal experience and knowing this breed has a tendency toward genetic issues, it's always the best route to go with this breed.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I would recommend going to a shelter. I would also get an older dog. You will know more about their temperment if you get an older dog. You didn't say where you are located but go to petfinders.com adn type in your zip code and adult pitbull you will find lots of good dogs.


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> YOu cannot MAKE a pit bull like its own kind, or any other dogs, or animals. Dog Aggression and Animal Aggression are a *genetic* part of this breed. It has been bred into them for a century now. If you REALLY want a dog that you can take everyone and go camping with, and take to BBQs....pick a different breed or try an American Bully, have less of a tendancy to be Dog/Animal Agressive.
> 
> Also shelter pits are hit and miss. You don't know the dogs history, what it has been through, some shelters temperment test, some don't. I am not disuading people from going to a shelter, I just think you need to be very familiar with the breed and its quirks.


i sort of agree, I think you def. should try a shelter...they will let you play with the dog as long as you want, and many even let you bring in your dog/cat and see how they will get along. As far as age goes, if you get an older one, you can get a better sense of who they are just by being around them, they wont change much over time (since they are already mature), the down side is that you dont know their past. On the flip side, if you get a young pup, you will know exactly what happens in its life, but you wont know how it will be after it matures.

I'm sure whatever you get will be fine, just remember to establish who is the boss when it comes to family vs. dog. And bear in mind that pits need PEOPLE to be happy, not other dogs. So don't expect it to be the best "take to the dog park" dog.


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

emjay714 said:


> Hello everyone I am looking for a quality good temperment pitbull, good around kids. Would anyone know where I can purchase one?


I'd stay away from high drive dogs and stick to show lines. I have an excellent breeder reference if you like. Stable pups come from stable parents and lineage.

Being able to meet the parents and the breeder will help you determine if the pup is coming to you stocked with the best genetics and socialization. You KNOW where the dog is coming from and have a much better chance of knowing what to expect.

I do not recommend shelter dogs, IMO if you are going to put trust in that animal around kids/other animals. Shelter animals are in the shelter for a number of reasons, and you will have no clue as to why.The animal may have a severe behavioral or social issues that will not become apparent until it is too late.

These are my opinions, of course that are offered from my personal experience.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

eliezer said:


> all pitbulls are family quality dogs its just a matter of socializing them so that they like there own kind lol.
> i would recommend going to a rescue or a shelter, they have alot of really good dogs.


No all pitbulls are not quality family dogs. Many of them are byb with unstable temperaments.

socialization has nothing to do with 100 years of DA bred into the breed.

I suggest you look at so shows or working events in you area and find a breeder who is will to educate and help match you to a pup that is right for you. Meet there dogs and see what they are like and get a feel for the type of dogs and quality that they raise.

Shelters are good also, if you go to a reputable shelter that does proper temperament tests and handles the dogs well.


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

well most apbt, i was not talking about american bullies, thats what everyone is breeding.
if you look at all the ads online you will see that maybe 2 are true apbt's maybe i should have been more specific. most attacks are that you hear about are either apbt mix or american bullies. the history of the apbt is to be human friendly and if not it should be put down. socializing takes care of a crazy dog determined to kill, you might not take it away but you can control it to a certain extent for sure no dog parks or walking off leash.
lets see how many times i get quoted now lol. nothing against those that did.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

eliezer said:


> well most apbt, i was not talking about american bullies, thats what everyone is breeding.


American bullies have nothing to do with it. Yes APBTS can and are bred unstable by bybs. Bybs are not limited to American Bullies.



eliezer said:


> if you look at all the ads online you will see that maybe 2 are true apbt's maybe i should have been more specific. most attacks are that you hear about are either apbt mix or american bullies.


I have actually never seen an American bully involved in an attack, but mixes yes, and alot that could be mix may not ya never know.

You get quoted because you are giving false information that we don't want new members to learn.

You are going to end up getting chewed by the Ambully people because you keep bringing that bred up as if there is something wrong with them and their is not. American Bullys can be just a stable and well bred as an APBT each to its own breed. Agian this is where it comes down to having nothing to do with breed but properly bred and then as you have stated properly socialized and raised dogs.

But no matter what breed you buy something with a shitty disposition no matter what it will have that disposition, and when you have people breeding these dogs for HA thinking they should be guard dogs you get big problems with their attitudes and behaviors. .


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

i guess im sorry for misinforming everyone here, nothing against bullies cause i owned one.


----------

